# What does ABA mean?



## Kbanc55 (Jul 30, 2022)

I'm a member of the Style department and I was scheduled in ABA when I'm normally in Shoe's (SHO) and I'm just wondering what area of the store that is


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 30, 2022)

Apparel breakout & accessories?


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 30, 2022)

American Bar Association. Congrats, you're a lawyer now, Kbanc55, Esquire.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 31, 2022)

You’ll need to ask leadership at your store, since these abbreviations tend to be store specific.😁
Welcome to TBR!


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jul 31, 2022)

Björn or Benny quit?


----------



## jackandcat (Aug 3, 2022)

American Bankers Association 😄


----------

